# Daisy updates



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I talked to the puppymill that had her, thanks to a wonderful friend who found his phone number... I found out that her puppies died so they quit breeding her and got rid of her... They asked how she was doing, stating she was a biter... I told her she's scared but I can pick her up and she doesn't bite... 

I told them I work with NCMR ,gave them their's and my info in case they decide to get rid of other unbreedable dogs...
She's one lucky baby, he sold the other three I was trying to get , probably at a flea market,that's where he unloads dogs and pups...I just pray no one bought them for breeding...
It was all I could do to keep my revulsion to myself, just kept in " strictly business".

Daisy is doing so well.She's still a bit scared but I don't have to chase her all over. She goes to the big dog pillow and waits for me to pick her up now... I have a harness and short leash to catch her.. She follows us now, before she hid from us...
She lets me pet her without much resistance now, still ducks sometimes but getting better.
I sit and rub her and talk to her and call her name, she's starting to look when I say her name... I hope she will learn to come to her name... taking treats , food from my hand...
Having our dogs here and she sees they're not afraid or abused helps her a lot...

I was rubbing her legs and hips and upper chest and she rolled over just a bit for me to rub her belly. I do it gently since she was spayed and had a hernia repair, also found and removed a stitch after calling the vet...
while I gently rubbed her belly she gave me little baby kissies..I almost cried...

Considering she was frightened and nipped me a few days ago, then I got to hold her and now she is letting me touch her belly is a true testament to how much love these little ones can have and to dare to trust again...
Going to be a long road but I think she's got real potential to loose that fear ,she's taking little baby steps each day and I keep petting and talking to her and letting her know that no one will ever hurt her again...

Sasha and Daisy snuggling on binkies:wub:









Rylee and Bitsy snuggling on binkies:wub:









Emily in back watching, Sasha and Daisy:wub:









Amber,aka Pinkie Pie! on her heart and paw pillows..:wub:


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Amazing! She looks like a different dog already! It's nice to see a happy ending for one of these abused/ neglected fluffs. I will look forward to updates and pictures.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- you truly are an earth angel to take Daisy in. I know if anyone can bring her around, you can, but I also know that this is going to take a lot of work and patience. I'm sure that having all the other fluffs truly does comfort Daisy and give her a sense of security. 

I know that for an ordinary fluff, the things you've mentioned are small -- but for a rescue from a puppymill, this is HUGE. She is definitely in good hands.

Thank you, gf, for having such a generous and loving heart.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Michelle -- you truly are an earth angel to take Daisy in. I know if anyone can bring her around, you can, but I also know that this is going to take a lot of work and patience. I'm sure that having all the other fluffs truly does comfort Daisy and give her a sense of security.
> 
> I know that for an ordinary fluff, the things you've mentioned are small -- but for a rescue from a puppymill, this is HUGE. She is definitely in good hands.
> 
> Thank you, gf, for having such a generous and loving heart.


Michelle ... I couldn't have expressed it any better than Lynn.

Daisy looks wonderful ... she is so darn cute.:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Your post and pictures brought tears to my eyes. Beautiful and amazing. You are a true hero, Michelle.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Michelle, thank you for the update.....I know with time Daisy will be perfect thanks to your love and time. She looks great already. Your pics are precious of all the fluffs. Thank you for doing all you do, your an angel.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Daisy looks like a different dog! She's so pretty! All your fluffs are!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She has progressed nicely under your love and care!!!! I dont know how you did it by talking to the monster that bred her!!!! Bless your heart Michelle!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> She has progressed nicely under your love and care!!!! I dont know how you did it by talking to the monster that bred her!!!! Bless your heart Michelle!!!!


Having volunteered in a shelter and had every type of person come in with every lame excuse to get rid of a cat or dog, you learn to keep it in otherwise they leave and dump them in a field or worse... 

You can always let it out later when they're out of ear shot...

I had to keep it to myself when the former owner surrendered Oliver, after having him 10 years. All he had was a collar, leash, one toy and a partially used bag of Dad's dog food.......They just signed him over, didn't say good bye,walked away and didn't look back... He sat on my lap and I hugged him all the way home...


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

This brought a tear to my eye and a lump in my throat. God bless you...little Daisy looks beautiful and what a joy to see her snuggling with the other fluffs in the luxury of soft blankies. I am sure she thinks she has gone to Heaven! Thank you for doing this for her, Michelle...it is a sweet reminder that there is goodness and wonderful people in this world!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I love reading these updates about little Daisy :wub: keep them coming!!  And I agree, you are definitely an Earth Angel, Michelle!! :heart: Thank you thank you!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I love reading these updates about little Daisy :wub: keep them coming!!  And I agree, you are definitely an Earth Angel, Michelle!! :heart: Thank you thank you!!


Nah,I'm just the keeper of Earth Angels.. and what a wonderful charge it is..


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What a difference Michelle. She's lovely and so warm and safe. Tear to my eyes reading all your posts. Thank you!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - each time I read a post about Daisy I get such a smile on my face -- you're like a miracle worker for her. Talk about meant to be. She could not be in a better place than with you, Al and your wonderful fluff crew. What a way for Daisy to learn about true love. And she's so tiny. I'm thinkin' no one would even notice that you had 6 instead of 5 dogs.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such a great update...you make a wonderful mommy to Daisy!


----------

